# numbers



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm heading out to Mott this weekend and i've heard that the numbers are down. I was wondering if anybody's been out there and what the number of birds looks like compared to the last few years. I don't need specific locations or anything, just how its looking in general. Thanks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Places that held "good" numbers last year are still holding "good" numbers this year. Public land is worthless........until it gets some snow. It seemed to me the numbers were better south of regent than near Mott.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

A few weeks back we drove from Mandan to Mott and didn't see a single Pheasant. No lie! Like Remmi said, there are birds, but go with low expectations!


----------

